# Cotswolds main road side CL wanted



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok chaps. First thanks for all your help with our trip so far.

We are currently on a CL in Stratford Upon Avon. We would like to visit somewhere nice in the Cotswolds such as Moreton in Marsh or Stow on the Wold or anywhere similar. However. Most of the CL's are a little off the main roads and are likely to cause us a problem with the snow. The CC site (in fact all the CC sites from what I can gather) at Moreton in Marsh has given up and wont take any bookings. Its only a bit of snow and they are on a main road but there you go.

Can anyone recommend a stop / CL / CS thats within 30-40 miles of Stratford, in the Cotswolds or further north thats fairly flat and on a main road thats likely to be clear.

Its a big ask I know and I will keep looking on the net but perhaps some of you might know

Regards
BArry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Larkfield< just outside Chipping Norton on the A361. No idea what the snow situation is but phone and ask.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Monks Barn Farm< just south of Stratford on the A3400. It has an MV waste point too.

peedee


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

There is a C&CC certificated site on the main road in Moreton-in-Marsh here whch might be want you are looking for. It's only a 10 minute walk into Moreton and on the bus route to Stow and Bourton.

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=151081&currentPage=1


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are in the C&CC as well as CC, you might try Fosseway Farm at Moreton. It is just off the main road going south out of the town. However, I am in a village in S Warks and looking at the snow on the lanes here, I'd be inclined to stay put until it clears a bit. Admittedly it's not very deep and the council have gritted every day in our village, but in a front-wheel drive van I'd be concerned about slippage.

Philip

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=151081&currentPage=1&enhancement=bronze&priority=5

***SNAP***


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> >Monks Barn Farm< just south of Stratford on the A3400. It has an MV waste point too.
> 
> peedee


Thanks, thats where we are right now.

None of the others seem keen to take us. I reckon we should move somewhere where there is less snow.

Anyone know where there is no or little snow between the Cotswolds and Yorkshire or do we have to go home?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I was in Northamptonshire, Wellingborough, yesterday and they had little to none, they may well have had some today though. The east seems to have got off lighter today. If you can have a look at the nearest hightways camera to where you wan to be.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Early Birds (Jock) confirm no snow over in Peterbrorough, I can recommend >this CL.< 
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> Early Birds (Jock) confirm no snow over in Peterbrorough, I can recommend >this CL.<
> peedee


Hi

Thanks but not sure where your link goes, seems to bring up a list starting in Northumberland.

Is Rutland water in that area?

Cheers
BD


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The link went to the MHF campsite database (Oaklands Farm) or should have done. Yes Rutland water is in that area, slightly north.

peedee


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

Rutland Water is in Leicestershire

Not sure if this one is open 

Wolds End Farm
Chipping Camden
GL55 6MR
Tel 01386 840653

Its on main road into Chipping Camden you can walk into town from it, but if I were you I would stay put the roads are terrible.



Jacquie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I tried that one. Given up on the Cotswolds now. Just tried one up near Rutland water and they reckon they are closed for the foreseable future due to snow. Got one in Chester (I know completly the other direction) but he reckons it passible with care. Might go there.

Could just pack up and go home but dont really want to until Saturday really.

After over 3 weeks touring succesfully it looks like we are starting to come unstuck.

Cheers
BArry


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

I live not far from Burford in the cotswolds, 
The main roads are better this afternoon but because the cotswolds are rolling hills, (especially around Chipping Norton) some of the roads are a bit dodgy. 

good luck with finding somewhere.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Stow in the wold, next to tesco, is a free car park with max stay 72 hours. OK - not great - but easy food, and close to pubs!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if you are looking to go to the Peterborough area, the CC Ferry Meadows is good, our Son lives in Peterborough so we use this one often.........nice lakes etc to walk around, there is also a nice cafe serving food 365 days a year, just a few minutes from the site and overlooking the water.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone but we are going to stay put now. After ringing around many CL's and sites including the ones on here. Nobody is willing to take us or are advising us not to come. Been looking on the net and map and theres enough to keep us occupied within biking distance until the weekend.

Cheers
BArry


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi barry

I think staying put is the best until Saturday/Sunday
Today in West Yorkshire we have had the worst road conditions so far. Black Ice and people literally crawling across roads. My brother with a Jeep parked up at home and walked to us - he said he'd never driven in such conditions and he's skied for 40 years.
Enjoy the rest of your break
Bozzer


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bozzer said:


> Hi barry
> 
> I think staying put is the best until Saturday/Sunday
> Today in West Yorkshire we have had the worst road conditions so far. Black Ice and people literally crawling across roads. My brother with a Jeep parked up at home and walked to us - he said he'd never driven in such conditions and he's skied for 40 years.
> ...


Flipping heck! Sounds terrible. I think we have had a good run for our money avoiding it all over the last 3 weeks or so. As we have hugged the south coast since Dec 21 we have been spared most of it. Saturday we shall try and get home then.

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Bouton on the water football club has a CL, which may be OK for you.Just 5 min walk into village.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, already spoke to them and not accepting vans.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Peedee

Have enjoyed looking at your journeys - fantastic

Patty


----------

